# Setting up a shell-dwellers tank, need some help on scaping.



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So, I have "finished" my 40GB planted tank with Bolivian Rams.










I now want to do what I always wanted to do, set up a shelly tank.

I have a few questions:

I am looking to house either:
'Lamprologus' brevis Kitumba ''Orange Belly''
or
'Lamprologus' ocellatus ''Gold''

1. Do I have to have a light sand substrate, or can I use black sand?
2. I have heard that I can get shells from Hobby stores, and there are TONS around me, so I guess the shells are taken care of, somewhat. But is there a specific size the shells need to be? Opening and over all size wise?
3. I want to have a good sized colony, what size tank should I get? I have a 36 gallon BF(30" long with that bow in the front) Which is great, but its very tall, and I also have a 10 gallon. I am really just wanting to keep Shellies only, but maybe some dithers??
4. Would I need to have dithers?

I will have more I am sure, but that should be it for now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know about substrate color, I've always used pfs and it's a light tan, but I don't think a darker color would throw off the looks of the fish.

Get escargot shell of the Internet, you can gets mixture of sizes, I like large and xlg.

If you want a large colony then use the longer tank,more room and more shells , better chance of fry surviving IMO.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info reflex! And that PM.

Would this tank be ok? Or is it too shallow?

http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua_Rec ... 23-vi.html

Its 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4 - Inches


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

The only ting I don't like about shallow tanks is having to fill it because of the sand, but if you like it and don't mind going real slow with your w/c's then the height shouldn't be to much of a problem. I like the length and height of a 29g most people don't like these tanks but they work out for Shellie's pretty well.

Fyi the first seller I pmed you about is showing some on the first link but on the second site he shows no stock, I'd message before I bought shells to make sure he had them.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Ahh yeah w/c's would kind of suck.. though it can't be THAT bad..

What about this one? lol

A little shorter, but wider and taller.

I think this is a winner.
http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua_Fra ... BF-vi.html


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i personally like the idea of a nice shallow long tank. depending on the footprint you can do a lot of different shellies. i suggest a slightly darker substrate, maybe mix a dark tan sand from the petstore and some argonite or something to keep dissolved solids up. helps preserve the shells a bit longer *** noticed. also mix in some really nice rocks with particular personalty if possible. sort of a takashi amano type rock. it helps not only break up sight barriers to reduce aggression but allows for a nicer tank to look at i think. if you end up needing shells i have a ton of older extras id be happy to sell off just message me. GL w/ the scape just get that darker sand or you run the risk of poor photos . heres some pics to get an idea of what i mean 
20 long ocellatus pair 








55g multie/julie tank 








original 6.6g long that i tried for ocellatus but it didnt work so they got a 20l


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So a local guy from a local forum board had been trying to sell his 75 gallon tank for quite some time now, a few days ago had posted it FOR FREE! I picked it up last night! And I am extremely excited! lol Who wouldn't be! A FREE tank, AND it is 75 gallons!

I just need to make a stand for it now.

I now have some questions...
Should I use this for several shell/rock dweller species???
Or should I still get a smaller tank for some a species I REALLY want, the L. ocellatus gold!!!


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

As far as I have read and researched it is best to keep one shell dweller species per tank unless it is pretty large and each species can have their own shell pile. If it is not big enough they will fight for territory and cause stress. I am currently setting up a 55 gallon and my stocking list is some cyps for the top, altos for my rock dweller, and gold occies for my shell dweller.

IMO it is best to keep one of each type of cichlid to avoid aggression and competition for territory. You could easily do a 20 gallon setup for a species gold occie tank and it would be a very interesting tank to watch. But I feel they would also do well in a 75 gallon community tank if they are the only shell dwelling species.

One thing you do have to watch out for is the size/temperament of the rock dwelling species you choose. Some of them love to prey on fry and the small shell dwelling species. So just do some research on here before you make your final choices.

Good luck!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So I am going to be keeping the 75 gallon in storage for now, it is just too big for what I am wanting to do.. with shellies only nonetheless.. lol

My 40 gallon is now empty, and cleaned out. Put it all in my 36 gallon bow front, actually looks like a TON more plants in there too! lol smaller foot print obviously..

Anyways... I am trying to decide on substrate a bit more this time then previous endeavors.. lol I am never happy with looks of things that I make on my own.. most of the time that is.. lol
So I am going to TRY and only use what ever I pick out as my ONLY one.. ha

I still would rather have a more shallower tank like a 30 gallon breeder... but they are custom order.. so that leaves it to ME in making one out of Acrylic at work... thankfully I am our Waterjet and Router programmer/operator! 

So yeah... updates to come...


----------

